# Recommend me a day trip in Lancashire/Cumbria



## cyberfairy (Mar 13, 2009)

Want an adventure tomorrow-will go anywhere within two hours train journey or so from Lancaster-which is nearly the middle of the country Want new and exciting and unusual places to go-any hidden gems or tips? 
 I like weird, pubs, veggie food, country, city, history and unusual shops


----------



## belboid (Mar 13, 2009)

try a trip to keswick and the walk from st johns in the vale to castlerigg on the Lake District walks thread.

Sample the delights of Brief Encounter at Carnforth.

Go and see Tranmere play (not actually in Lancashire, but close enough!)


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 13, 2009)

belboid said:


> try a trip to keswick and the walk from st johns in the vale to castlerigg on the Lake District walks thread.
> 
> Sample the delights of Brief Encounter at Carnforth.
> 
> Go and see Tranmere play (not actually in Lancashire, but close enough!)



I was thinking Keswick! Tis a long bus ride though and not sure if my bladder can stand hours on a jolting loo-free bus after a friday night session
 Carnforth is crap-but has got a Booths
If football is involved it has to be Blackpool FC


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 13, 2009)

There is LOADS of gorgeous countryside/villages around the Forest of Bowland/Edge of the Yorkshire Dales area. I fucking love it round there.

Really close to Lancaster, not that far from Preston, not even that far from Manchester, but it feels like a million miles away. 

I saw a Giant Owl on a pass up around that way once.



I also liked Sedburgh, which has loads and loads and loads of bookshops.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am trying to remember names.

The drive from Lancaster way to Dunsop Bridge is pretty lovely and scenic.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh you said Train journey.

No trains around that way.

*will read threads properly in future*


----------



## harpo (Mar 13, 2009)

Exactly.  I was going to say Pendle Hill but I haven't a clue how to get there on the train.  I don't think you can.  The nearest village, Sabden, might have a bus or two every day.


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 13, 2009)

This is the problem Really love Bowland but a pig to get to on public transport even though I can see it from work and want to go Pendle way but don't want to spend eight hours at a windy bus stop in the rain-might save that for summer. Also Pendle is near Nelson and that was the worst Day Ranger experience ever.


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 13, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> There is LOADS of gorgeous countryside/villages around the Forest of Bowland/Edge of the Yorkshire Dales area. I fucking love it round there.
> 
> Really close to Lancaster, not that far from Preston, not even that far from Manchester, but it feels like a million miles away.
> 
> ...


Sedburgh-good call


----------



## harpo (Mar 13, 2009)

cyberfairy said:


> This is the problem Really love Bowland but a pig to get to on public transport even though I can see it from work and want to go Pendle way but don't want to spend eight hours at a windy bus stop in the rain-might save that for summer.




Or Hallow'een.  It's a bit of a cliche I know but I like the barely contained excitement of Sabden on Hallow'een evening, everyone getting dressed up, the treck up the hill, then several pints in the pub afterwards.


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 13, 2009)

harpo said:


> Or Hallow'een.  It's a bit of a cliche I know but I like the barely contained excitement of Sabden on Hallow'een evening, everyone getting dressed up, the treck up the hill, then several pints in the pub afterwards.



I would LOVE to do that-watched Sabbat, a play about the Pendle witches last week and the place I work at  is on the site 
on which they died
Being carless and living and working in Lancaster makes it a difficult plan though-but gonna try for next year-are there many goths?


----------



## Fledgling (Mar 13, 2009)

Hmm, think the weather's gonna be bad tomorrow (unless you are a duck) so I wont recommend fav Lake District and Peak District places. Blatantly unoriginal but you could go to Manchester; musuem, Castlefield, wonderful veggie cafe on Oxford Road just down from the BBC (called 8th Day), shops a plenty and being a city there's bound to be something/one weird!


----------



## belboid (Mar 17, 2009)

a bit late now...but to do Pendle, you get a train to Nelson and then the P71 to Barley.  Various stops along the bus route are quite nice, Downham especially


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 17, 2009)

Stay away from Barrow.


----------



## Frampton (Mar 17, 2009)

A pint in every pub on Liverpool's Upper Parliament Street used to be a great day out.


----------



## soulman (Mar 17, 2009)

Why not head off to the seaside? Lytham St. Annes can't be more than an hour away by train. Lovely old Victorian seaside resort, but with a more modern side for shopping. If you cycle take your bike on the train and enjoy some peaceful riding, and the cycle racks in the town are old style penny farthings


----------



## belboid (Mar 18, 2009)

last remaining red squirrels down the road at formby as well, catch them while you can (tho preferably not literally)


----------



## killer b (Mar 18, 2009)

no, leave that to mark e smith.


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 18, 2009)

Does Mark E Smith kill red squirrels? Thanks for suggestions-got some for next weekend now-went to Hebden Bridge in the end as day ranger train tickets now seems to cover bits of Yorkshire. Had great fun (well sat in good pub) then popped into Manchester on way home.


----------



## belboid (Mar 18, 2009)

they're certainly red once he's finished with them


----------



## soulman (Mar 18, 2009)

belboid said:


> last remaining red squirrels down the road at formby as well, catch them while you can (tho preferably not literally)



There's lots of pockets of red squirrels if you know where to look. Mostly inland.


----------



## Tooter (Apr 4, 2009)

Frampton said:


> A pint in every pub on Liverpool's Upper Parliament Street used to be a great day out.



I can only think of one.....peter Kavanna's......


----------

